# Modifying hook scripts within jail meta folder



## JavaScriptDude (Apr 3, 2016)

While trying to solve a problem with auto mounting using nullfs(5) on boot of a jail on my FreeNAS box, I came across the hidden meta folder /mnt/<ZVOL>/jails/.<JAIL_ID>.meta which contains several read only scripts that looked like hooks. After altering jail-post-start script and adding my custom scripts, It worked without any issues.

I scoured the internet for documentation, I found no discussion of these hooks in the .meta folder. Can someone shed some light on the intent of these scripts and point to any documentation if they exist?

The list of hooks in each jail's .meta folder are:

jail-pre-delete
jail-pre-start
jail-pre-stop
jail-post-delete
jail-post-start
jail-post-stop


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2016)

JavaScriptDude said:


> on boot of a jail on my FreeNAS box,



Thread 7290/



> I came across the hidden meta folder /mnt/<ZVOL>/jails/.<JAIL_ID>.meta which contains several read only scripts that looked like hooks. After altering jail-post-start script and adding my custom scripts, It worked without any issues.
> 
> I scoured the internet for documentation, I found no discussion of these hooks in the .meta folder. Can someone shed some light on the intent of these scripts and point to any documentation if they exist?


iocage(8)


----------



## JavaScriptDude (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks SirDice. I will re-post this in the appropriate forum. 

FYI, It looks like these hooks may be a part of the PC-BSD warden framework sysutils/warden. I found by searching github for the hook script names.


----------

